
Jira and Confluence: Upcoming Price Changes - xatxat
https://www.atlassian.com/licensing/future-pricing
======
alexis_fr
Atlassian ticker (TEAM) has lost 8,5% in a week. Is that the reason? The
market doesn’t believe that Atlassian will benefit from increasing the prices,
as the increase is too big?

